# Γενικά > Αγαπημένα Βιβλία Ψυχολογίας >  ΒΙΒΛΙΑ ΨΥΧΟΛΟΓΙΑΣ

## olga_soul

Αγαπημένα μου παιδάκια του forum και σύντροφοι στον αγώνα μας για την αντιμετώπιση των ψυχολογικών μας &lt;&lt;θηρίων&gt;&gt;, σας δημοσιεύω 17 τίτλους βιβλίων για όλους εσάς που θέλετε να προσεγγίσετε ακόμα περισσότερο τις εσωτερικές σας συγκρούσεις, όποιες και αν είναι αυτές. Ανέκαθεν πίστευα και πιστεύω ότι η γνώση είναι ένα από τα πιο αποτελεσματικά φάρμακα της ψυχής και του νου. Όσοι από εσάς θέλετε να προσθέσετε ελληνικούς τίτλους που αξίζουν κάντε το! Εδώ θα αποκτήσουν σίγουρα περισσότερη αξία.

1)	ʼγχος και η αντιμετώπισή του (Fontana David, εκδόσεις ελληνικά γράμματα)
2)	ʼγχος και πανικός (Καλπάκογλου Θωμάς, εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα)
3)	ΘΕΜΑΤΑ ΨΥΧΟΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΣΥΜΠΕΡΙΦΟΡΑΣ
(ΕΓΛΕΡΗΣ Ν. Ε., ΚΑΛΑΝΤΖΗ-ΑΖΙΖΙ ΑΝΑΣΤΑΣΙΑ, εκδόσεις:ελληνικά γράμματα)
4)	Εισαγωγή στην κλινική ύπνωση
(Συγγραφέας:ΧΟΚΙΝΣ Π., Επιμελητής: ΠΟΛΕΜΙΚΟΣ Ν., ΝΕΣΤΟΡΟΣ Ι.Ν., εκδόσεις: ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΑ)
5)	Στον κόσμο της ψύχωσης (Νέστορος Ι. εκδόσεις: ελληνικά γράμματα)
6)	ΣΧΙΖΟΦΡΕΝΕΙΑ: Φαινομενολογική και ψυχαναλυτική προσέγγιση
(Συλλογικό έργο, εκδόσεις: Καστανιώτη)
7)	Θεραπεύοντας την κατάθλιψη Συγγραφέας: ΜΠΛΟΥΜΦΙΛΝΤ ΧΑΡΟΛΝΤ, εκδόσεις: θυμάρι
8)	Ξεπερνώντας την κατάθλιψη (Συγγραφέας: ΓΚΙΛΜΠΕΡΤ Π., εκδόσεις: ελληνικά γράμματα)
9)	ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΒΓΕΙΤΕ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΦΥΛΑΚΗ ΕΚΔΟΣΕΙΣ ΦΥΤΡΑΚΗΣ
10)	ΥΠΝΩΣΗ -Γνωρίστε και εφαρμόστε την ύπνωση στη ζωή σας
(Συγγραφέας: ΔΡ. ΡΟΕΤ ΜΠΡΑΙΑΝ, Μετάφραση: ΜΠΑΡΟΥΞΗΣ ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ εκδόσεις: ΑΛΚΥΩΝ)
11)	Διαταραχή Κοινωνικού ʼγχους και η χρήση των SSRI- Stuart Montgomery- Εκδόσεις Βαγιωνάκης
12)	Η ψυχοπαθολογία της πείνας του φόβου και του άγχους-Νευρώσεις και ψυχονευρώσεις- Εκδόσεις ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ΕΠΕ 
13)	Νικείστε τις φοβίες-Δρ Ιωάννης Κασβίκης Ψυχίατρος-Εκδόσεις ΜΕΔΟΥΣΑ
14)	Οι συχνότερες Ψυχικές Διαταραχές-Σύγχρονες τάσεις στη Διάγνωση και Αντιμετώπιση- Εκδόσεις Βαγιωνάκης
15)	Ζωή χωρίς Φόβο- Εκδόσεις Δίοδος
16)	Κλινική ψυχολογία- σύγχρονα θέματα κλινικής πρακτικής και έρευνας- Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα
17)	Μια σχιζοφρενής αφηγείταιΕκδόσεις Δίοδος

----------


## gog_magog

Χμμμ.... καλη φαση.... Και σκεφτομαι αυτο τον καιρο να παρω ενα βιβλιο για την ψυχωση... Λες το \"Στον κόσμο της ψύχωσης \" να ειναι καλο;

----------


## NikosD.

Ο κόσμος της ψύχωσης πραγματεύεται μια σειρά από αληθινές συνεδρίες ψυχοθεραπείας με ψυχωσικούς.

Ψυχοθεραπευτής είναι ο Ι.Νέστορος. Δεν ανήκει στις αδυναμίες μου αλλά οφείλω να ομολογήσω πως έχει κάνει σοβαρή δουλειά με ψυχωσικούς, προσπαθώντας να αποδείξει πως η ψυχοθεραπεία είναι εφικτή (και θεραπευτική) στους ψυχωσικούς.

Στο βιβλίο θα βρεις την \"Οδύσσεια του Ερικ\" και μερικές ακόμη ιστορίες: ενός μέντιουμ, ενός οπαδού (χούλιγκαν?) του Ολυμπιακού.

Αυτό που δε θα βρεις στο βιβλίο, είναι θεωρητική προσέγγιση της ψύχωσης.

Θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για αξιόλογο βιβλίο.

----------


## olga_soul

Ναι όντως dodoni... την ίδια διαπιστωση εχω να κάνω και εγώ.Τα περισσότερα δε από τα βιβλία που δημοσιεύω τα έχω ήδη διαβάσει. Ευελπιστώ να δώσω κίνητρο για να δημοσιεύσουν και άλλοι τις δικές τους προτάσεις. Περιμένω τις γνώμες όλων..

----------


## dimitris-sunderland

geia sas
eimai ptihiouhos psihologias, kai tha ithela ne ksekiniso na sillego ta aparaitita ylika efodia gia tin askisi tou epagelmatos. gia afton ton skopo tha ithela na rotiso mipos kserei kaneis pos mporo na agoraso tin elliniki stathmisi tou minnesota multiphasic personality inventory (MMPI) ?

----------


## nikigirl18

18)Η καταθλιψη σημερα(Γιωργος Κλεφταρας-Ελληνικα Γραμματα)
19)Ξεπερνωντας τον πανικο(Silove Derrick,Manicavasagar Vijaya-Ελληνικα Γραμματα)

----------


## olga_soul

dimitris-sunderland καλώς μας ήρθες! Σχετικά με το ερώτημά σου τα μόνα που είμαι σε θέση να σου απαντήσω είναι τα εξής:

Αυτοί που ασχολούνται χρόνια με τις αρχές της MMPI και σε επίπεδο εκπαίδευσης στην Ελλάδα είναι η ISON PSYCHOMETRICA ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΜΕΝΩΝ ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΩΝ ΣΥΣΤΗΜΑΤΩΝ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ, Κηφισίας 31, τηλ. 210-6420001 και φαξ 210-6424376 και site: http://www.ison.gr

Αυτοί μπορούν να σε κατατοπίσουν για ελληνικά συγγράμματα επάνω στο θέμα. Βιβλία κυρίως σε διεθνές επίπεδο θα βρείς. Αν θές τα παραγγέλνεις μέσω του Βιβλιοπωλείου Ελευθερουδάκη στην οδό Πανεπιστημίου ή μπαίνεις στο http://www.ebay.com όπου θα βρεις πολλούς τίτλους και σε καλές τιμές και τα παραγγέλνεις on-line.

Καλή αναζήτηση!

----------


## sunwing

Γιατί δεν είδα κανένα του Γιάλομ στη λίστα;...

----------


## olga_soul

sunwing η λίστα δεν έχει κλείσει...αναμένει προτάσεις από όλους και απευθύνεται σε όλους. ;)

----------


## dimitris-sunderland

olga se efharisto polu..
epikoinonisa idi me tin ison.gr kai perimeno apantisi!
epipleon agorasa ena vivlio apo ton eleftheroudaki!hehe
na eisai kala..

----------


## olga_soul

οκ jim έχω διάφορα άλλα να σου προτείνω, γιατί γενικά ψάχνομαι χρόνια στο χώρο και έχω συγκεντρώσει τόσο αξιόλογες πηγές όσο και φορείς που δραστηριοποιούνται ενεργά στο ελληνικό παρασκήνιο.
Δεν ξέρω αν γνωρίζεις ή αν έχεις κάνει επαφή με το ΙΝΣΤΙΤΟΥΤΟ ΨΥΧΟΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΗΣ ΕΚΠΑΙΔΕΥΣΗΣ , μια μή κερδοσκοπική εταιρία για την μελέτη και εφαρμογή της Ψυχανάλυσης και της Ψυχαναλυτικής Ψυχοθεραπείας, η οποία συχνά πυκνά οργανώνει με ελεύθερη είσοδο αξιόλογα σεμινάρια κλινικής εμπειρίας. Μπορείς να τους ζητήσεις να σου στέλνουν ταχυδρομικά ότι νεότερο. Μπες στη σελίδα τους www.psychoanalysis.edu.gr και θα καταλάβεις τι εννοώ. Σίγουρα θα σε συναρπάσει η δράση τους και το σημαντικό είναι ότι μπορείς να συμμετέχεις και εσύ προκειμένου να αποκτήσεις εμπειρία σε πολλαπλούς ψυχιατρικούς θεματολογικούς τομείς.
Φιλικά...

----------


## dimitris-sunderland

eheis dikio olga..to institouto fenetai poli endiaferon kai tha to episkefto sintoma pou tha giriso ellada, gia na matho peretairo leptomereis gia to programma tous. tha ithela na \"ekmetalefto\" tis gnoseis kai tis idees sou ston horo tis efarmosmenis psihologias kai psihotherapeias, giafto eimai anoihtos kai zito tis simvoules sou. episis tha ithela na se rotiso: gnorizeis kapoio institouto pou na parehei ekpaidefsi stis provolikes methodous, p.h. rorsach, TAT ?
apo oti eheis idi katalavei..den ksero tin tifla mou gia to ti ginetai stin ellada se afta ta themata..!
dimitris..

----------


## stella

Να προτείνω κι εγώ ορισμένα αξιόλογα βιβλία: 

Θεωρίες Προσωπικότητας (L.A.Pervin-O.P.John) Εκδόσεις Τυπωθήτω-Πολύ αναλυτικό βιβλίο, εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο κατά τη γνώμη μου.

Κοινωνική Ψυχολογία Α και Β (Δ.Γεώργας) Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα-Βιβλίο με χρήσιμες πληροφορίες πάνω στα στερεότυπα, τις στάσεις, τη δυναμική της ομάδας, τον ηγέτη και την επιθετικότητα.

Εισαγωγή στην κοινοτική ψυχιατρική (Μαδιανός Μ.) Εκδόσεις Καστανιώτη.

Σχολές Γονέων (Κ.Μπεχράκη) Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά Γράμματα. Εγχειρίδιο σχετικά με την εκπαίδευση των οικογενειών, αρκετά επιμορφωτικό και κατατοπιστικό. ;)

----------


## olga_soul

Διακρίνω μια λατρεία για τα βιβλία και την ενημέρωση στο χώρο της ψυχολογίας και της ψυχιατρικής και αυτό με χαροποιεί ιδιαίτερα μιας και βλέπω όλοι σας να συμμετέχετε ενεργά στην προσπάθεια που ξεκίνησα με το εν λόγο topic. ʼλλωστε θεωρώ όλα τα μέλη του forum αυτού ιδιαίτερα ψαγμένα, πνευματικά ανήσυχα,μορφωμένα και ιδεολογικά συνειδητοποιημένα, οπότε ευελπιστώ όλοι σας να δώσετε τις δικές σας προτάσεις στην προσπάθεια που κάνω για την αναβάθμιση των γνώσεων όλων μας.
Σας ευχαριστώ θερμά για τη συμμετοχή σας.

----------


## olga_soul

Μπείτε λίγο στο site.........www.isorropon.gr

Έχει τίτλους που θα σας εντυπωσιάσουν σε θέματα αυτοβελτίωσης!!!!!!!!!!;)

Έφαγα κόλλημα και ήδη έστειλα φόρμα παραγγελίας!!!!!!:)

----------


## i-love-me

¨Μήπως είμαι τρελλός¨ του Θεόδωρου Μπαλλή - Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά γράμματα
Παρουσιάζει 16 διαφορετικές ιστορίες ανθρώπων που πάσχουν απο διάφορες ψυχικές ασθένειες.Είναι πραγματικές ιστορίες που έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο συγγραφέας ο οποίος ασκεί το επάγγελμα του ψυχιατρου...

----------


## olga_soul

i-love-me είναι νέος τίτλος μέσα στο 2006? Φετινή έκδοση είναι βρε παιδί?:)

----------


## iwanna25

> _Originally posted by i-love-me_
> ¨Μήπως είμαι τρελλός¨ του Θεόδωρου Μπαλλή - Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά γράμματα
> Παρουσιάζει 16 διαφορετικές ιστορίες ανθρώπων που πάσχουν απο διάφορες ψυχικές ασθένειες.Είναι πραγματικές ιστορίες που έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο συγγραφέας ο οποίος ασκεί το επάγγελμα του ψυχιατρου...


ενδιαφέρον ακούγεται!σκέφτομαι να το χτυπήσω!ο ελευθερουδάκης λογικά θα το έχει...ετσι δεν είναι?πόσο κοστίζει?

----------


## keep_walking

Το βρηκα στο παπασωτηριου www.papasotiriou.gr για 13,59 ευρω.
Εβαλα στην αναλυτικη αναζητηση το επωνυμο του συγγραφεα.

http://www.papasotiriou.gr/product.gbook.asp?pfid=566483&amp;prid=254904&amp; deid=0

----------


## iwanna25

thanx keep για την πληροφορία αν και τελικά δεν κρατήθηκα να περιμένω να πάω στο κέντρο και το πήρα από το βιβλιοπωλείο της γειτονιάς μου 16,5 Ε.
δεν το διαβασα ακόμα αλλά μια ματιά που έριξα μοιάζει να χει ενδιαφέρον!
i-love-me thanx βρε συ για την ενημέρωση!

υγ.το εξώφυλλο πάντως είναι σκέτη αφασία :)

----------


## keep_walking

Τιποτα ιωαννα πες εντυπωσεις οταν το τελειωσεις μηπως το παραγγειλω και εγω αν και εχω xyz βιβλια που εχω αγορασει και ειναι να διαβασω.

----------


## olga_soul

Thanks keep!!!:)

Έτους 2004 κιόλας...........πως μου ξέφυγε?

----------


## keep_walking

Το αποφασισα θα το παραγγειλω και εγω αν και απογοητευτηκα που δεν εχει την περιπτωση μου στις \"ψυχικές παθήσεις που διαγνώστηκαν και αντιμετωπίστηκαν θεραπευτικά\" οπως λεει το βιβλιο αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον.

----------


## olga_soul

keep μου πάντως φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον..........;)

----------


## iwanna25

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Το αποφασισα θα το παραγγειλω και εγω αν και απογοητευτηκα που δεν εχει την περιπτωση μου στις \"ψυχικές παθήσεις που διαγνώστηκαν και αντιμετωπίστηκαν θεραπευτικά\" οπως λεει το βιβλιο αλλα δεν παυει να ειναι πολυ ενδιαφερον.


ούτε για μένα λέει :P
δεν αναφέρει καμία ιστορία διπολικού ατόμου...έχει όμως δύο ιστορίες καταθλιπτικών...

----------


## i-love-me

> _Originally posted by iwanna_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by i-love-me_
> ¨Μήπως είμαι τρελλός¨ του Θεόδωρου Μπαλλή - Εκδόσεις Ελληνικά γράμματα
> Παρουσιάζει 16 διαφορετικές ιστορίες ανθρώπων που πάσχουν απο διάφορες ψυχικές ασθένειες.Είναι πραγματικές ιστορίες που έχει αντιμετωπίσει ο συγγραφέας ο οποίος ασκεί το επάγγελμα του ψυχιατρου...
> 
> ...


Ιωάννα μου δεν θυμάμαι καθόλου πόσο το είχα πάρει και μάλιστα τώρα το άνοιξα κιόλας στην πρώτη σελίδα να δώ την τιμήκαι δεν λέει!Νομίζω λιγότερα απο 20 ευρώ.Για μπες κι εδώ μήπως το βρεις. www.ellinikagrammata.gr

----------


## i-love-me



----------


## i-love-me



----------


## sandra

σε όσους ενδιαφέρονται για τις διατροφικές διαταραχές, τις αιτίες τους καθώς και για τρόπους αντιμετώπισης τους προτείνω το 
Αδυνάτισε!Βρες τον εαυτό σου της michele freud, σειρά: για μια καλύτερη ζωή, εκδόσεις: κριτική

----------


## iwanna25

> _Originally posted by i-love-me_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by iwanna_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!το πήρα βρε συ τελικά :)

----------

